# ***Hunters looks for a lease for 2008-09+***



## sticksnbones (Jan 2, 2008)

HUNTING LEASE WANTED
Avid, Serious, Ethical, QDM, Hunters looking for hunting lease for 2008-2009 Season.  

Counties interested in are Telfair, Turner, Sumpter, Dooly, Macon, Worth, Colquitt, Lee.  

We are willing to work and set up property.
Ethical and we will not cause any problems and will follow all the rules and Georgia regulations.  Willing to commit for several years.  

We are from South Florida and are headed up on  Jan 18th, 19th, 20th.  to view properties.  

Please feel free to contact us at

Javierg@gefloridacontractors.com 
or
Whatzsnooking@aol.com

Thank you and wish you the best for 2008...


----------



## sticksnbones (Jan 3, 2008)

....


----------



## sticksnbones (Jan 4, 2008)

...


----------



## sticksnbones (Feb 5, 2008)

Heading up second weekend in march...  We are still looking for land to lease.  

Thank you.


----------



## Georgia Boy48 (Feb 17, 2008)

I know where 857 acres is in soutwest Ga it is up for a sealed bid now I have never hunted it but I know the land and I know about what it will take to get it I do not want any money to help you but if you get it I want to hunt it and I will do all the work for you  at no charge food plots stands and mowing and etc, I have 500 acres of my own  to hunt now but would like to hunt the 857 acres but I can not afford it now thank you,


----------



## deer buster (Feb 20, 2008)

*lease in thomasville, ga.  strict qdm!!!!*

850 acres in thomasville ga. on the ochklocknee river.   the river divides the property into 350 acres on one side and 500 on the other. $2000 per member for the 500 acre side and $3000 for the whole 850 acres. strict qdm!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Tyre (Mar 7, 2008)

If you haven't found club yet I still hae openings in mine. Let me know. Thanks Chris


----------



## shdw633 (Mar 8, 2008)

This property is on the Dooly/Wilcox county line.  Worth checking it out!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=181482


----------



## cski5445 (Mar 9, 2008)

Try this site www.douglascountyhunting.com   I am a member and it has over 7,000 acres on 8+ properties in Georgia.  The two bigger tracts are in Taliferro County and Waco, GA.  Dues are only 550/year and include your family.  I have some aerial shots of the land I can email you if you are interested.  If you would like to join we are looking for 20-30 members this year.  If we get our 20-30 member range the club (I heard) is looking at picking up another 2000+/- in Hancook county.

Thank you,
Chad Skinner
ChadSkinner@charter.net
678-617-9342


----------

